# mot de passe demandé après chaque veille



## burial (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, je viens d'installer Firefox sur Mac OS X, jusque là rien d'extraordinaire, et depuis, dès que mon ordinateur se met en veille, il me demande de rentrer mon mot de passe alors qu'avant je n'avais qu'à faire un clic de souris. Ce n'est pas super gênant mais j'aimerais ne pas avoir à rentrer mon mot de passe à chaque instant. 
Si quelqu'un connaît la solution, merci de votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

va RE regler tes preferences systeme - sortie de veille

( quitte à mettre volontairement  un reglage non desiré , redemarrer et ensuite  mettre le bon réglage)


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> va RE regler tes preferences systeme - sortie de veille
> 
> ( quitte à mettre volontairement  un reglage non desiré , redemarrer et ensuite  mettre le bon réglage)



Dans l'onglet sécurité


----------



## burial (5 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour votre aide. Problème résolu.


----------

